# Grand Am Continental Tires Sportscar Challenge: APR Audi S4 Comes out Swinging at Barber



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Starting a season with a brand new car isn’t always a simple task. Navigating the initial pitfalls that comprise the learning curve on a new entry such as APR Motorsport’s supercharged Audi S4 can be a challenge. Fortunately the Opelika, Alabama-based team has plenty of experience fielding successful entries in the Continental Tires Sportscar Challenge and their new A4 has shown itself to be plenty dominant. Even better, this past weekend’s race sandwiched between Grand Am’s Rolex series and an IndyCar race a the Barber Motorsports Park in Birmingham, AL was little more distance than a daily commute for the team and offered them some welcome home field advantage.
* Full Story *


----------

